# New Moderators in the house!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Can we all give a big welcome to two new moderators joining the team on here.

*Hoggy*

and

*T3RBO*

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys welcome to the mod section


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

erm..no V6ers..ahhhh well, maybe soon..
Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'll surprise you one day :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> I'll surprise you one day :wink:


Dont think youve got the balls to run with the big boys..but we will see.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

good choice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Excellent choice, two of the most helpful people here [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Excellent choice, two of the most helpful people here [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hear hear!!

Seconded! 

Best of luck with it guys! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

excellent choice!!!! two good guys and always on here so even better. just remember guys, that gazzer is not allowed to be banned...........REPEAT AFTER ME lol. congrats too you both


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Congratulations guys well done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

2 great choices 

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

2 very good choices

Congrats to you both on becoming mods, well done lads [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

ATB

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Well done guys..dont let the power go to your head though..  
Steve


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Well done lads 

I've noticed a couple of well deserved (awful) threads disappear over the past 2 days so it looks like the forum is being well modded (If that is actually a word) :lol:


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> Well done guys..dont let the power go to your head though..
> Steve


and don't let the new job stop you from posting - remember your roots :wink:

Diamonds, the pair of you


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats guys, well deserved. Two of the most helpful guys on here


----------

